# August 3rd, 4th, & 5th. Rinehart R-100



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't make all three days but I will be there on Sunday! It will be my first R100 and I will be shooting a bow that I bought from Bass&Bucks.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

we might be there:shade::smile:


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I can't make all three days but I will be there on Sunday! It will be my first R100 and I will be shooting a bow that I bought from Bass&Bucks.


Looking forward to meeting you, Hunter. 



rascal said:


> we might be there:shade::smile:


Garrett, you had better be here Friday, along with your dad. :whip2: LOL
You know I am just a "fish" out of H2O.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

scheduled same time as the ASA classic. bad timing. too bad. would like to have been there.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Darton Steel Challenge*

Darton Steel Challenge 
Description: The Darton Steel Challenge is for those who want serious competition. The range consists of 10 targets, each with a steel tree blocking the clear shot to the 12 ring. For each shot, the shooter must find a way to make the best shot they can. But be careful, to keep the event as true to hunting as we can, we score the targets 12, 10, 8, negative 5. This creates an atmosphere where the shooter must think and plan ahead, an easy eight is better than risking a blown up arrow. This event is held Saturday at 3 PM. 
First Prize - Darton Spector 
Second Prize - Rinehart 18-1 
Third Prize - Rinehart RFT 
Cost is included in admission
Pre-Registration is available: http://www.r100.org/Register/


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

What time does the shoot start?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

carlosii said:


> scheduled same time as the ASA classic. bad timing. too bad. would like to have been there.


Sorry you won't be able to be here. We were not given an option of when we could host the event from last year.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

RackAttak said:


> What time does the shoot start?


If we have enough help to get everything set-up in time on Friday; we will allow shooters to start Friday.

Below is from Rinehart's website:
Event Schedule
Pre-registration ends Wednesday before shoot at 8PM EST.
SATURDAY
7:30 AM	Registration Opens
1:00 PM	Registration Closes
3:00 PM	Milk Jug Shoot
4:00 PM	Darton Steel Challenge
5:00 PM	Range Closes

SUNDAY
7:30 AM	Registration Opens
10:30 AM	Registration Closes
2:00 PM	Range Closes
2:15 PM	Last Chance to Claim Door Prizes That Were Drawn on Saturday
2:30 PM	Scores Due In
2:45 PM	GoldTip Iron Buck
3:15 PM	Bow Giveaway & Award Presentation

Competition Classes 

Open Unlimited
Hunter Men’s
Hunter Women’s
Traditional Men’s
Traditional Women’s
Youth 11-14
Cub (10 & Under)
R100 Pins
Awarded for Scores Over 1000 Points!
Handicap for All Classes.
(Except Open Unlimited)

Darton Steel Challenge
1st Prize – Darton Bow

10 Targets in Hunting Situations
10 Pieces of Steel Between You and the Target
2 Arrows Per Person. If Your Arrows are Destroyed, Your Score Freezes
Flighted Teams
Entry Included with Admission


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milk Jug Shoot*

Milk Jug Shoot 
Description: The Milk Jug shoot is a fast paced single elimination one on one compitition. Two shooters step to the line and shoot arrows at milk jugs that are in balance with each other. The object is to put holes in your own milk jug causing the water to begin rushing out. the lighter milk jug goes up, the heavier jug goes down, and one person is declared the winner. The Milk Jug Shoot is held on sunday at approximately 2 pm. First prize is a Rinehart 18-1


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Garrett, you had better be here Friday, along with your dad. :whip2: LOL
You know I am just a "fish" out of H2O.[/QUOTE]

We will be there Monday night or Tuesday morning


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rascal said:


> Garrett, you had better be here Friday, along with your dad. :whip2: LOL
> You know I am just a "fish" out of H2O.


We will be there Monday night or Tuesday morning[/QUOTE]
Would you like me to get one of the rooms ready for you? Look forward to your help, as always.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, but we will bring the camper....looking forward to some of your great cookin!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Online Pre-Registration*


Online Pre-Registration Prices
Pre-Registration ends Wednesday, August 1, 2012 prior to shoot.

http://www.r100.org/Register/

One Day (50 Targets)	Two Day (100 Targets)
Adults: $25.00 $40.00
Couples: $40.00 $65.00
Young Adult (15-17): $10.00 $15.00
Kids (14 and under): Free* Free*
*With Paying Adult
Registration Type:	
Shooting Class:	
Help me decide which class I belong in.
Event: Wabash, Indiana	
Ranges:	
African Range (50 targets)
N. American Range (50 targets)


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be there as usual with the Athens gang and meeting a few new people there too. I plan on shooting all 100 targets again.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> I'll be there as usual with the Athens gang and meeting a few new people there too. I plan on shooting all 100 targets again.


Great to have you again, Ray.


----------



## bowman709 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been looking forward to getting back into my archery. An injury due to an auto accident took me away for quite some time so I'm just getting back into the swing. I think this R100 shoot sounds like a good time. I'm located in Cromwell and have never been to Bass & Bucks. Is there anyone near me?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

bowman709 said:


> I've been looking forward to getting back into my archery. An injury due to an auto accident took me away for quite some time so I'm just getting back into the swing. I think this R100 shoot sounds like a good time. I'm located in Cromwell and have never been to Bass & Bucks. Is there anyone near me?


Bowman709, you are only 70 minutes away. There will be many folks driving across several States to visit this week-end. If you are not able to make it, give me a call; ask for Fish...and I will see what I can do to assist you.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Some of targets you will be able to shoot at:
Del Austin Buck


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

bassandbucks.com said:


> If we have enough help to get everything set-up in time on Friday; we will allow shooters to start Friday.
> 
> Below is from Rinehart's website:
> Event Schedule
> ...



you know you will have enough good help to set it up by then


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

possumtracks421 said:


> you know you will have enough good help to set it up by then


We have started cleaning & cutting lanes already today. Need more weed-eaters, hedge clippers, and arms to use them. :wink:


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Honey Bear & Stump targets:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

One of the best shoots you can attend!!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Sorry*

Sorry guys won't be able to make it this year I have a wedding Sat. and leaving for Minnasota fishing on Sun. 
Giving up the world shoot this year also for some fishing and family time.:darkbeer:
I know you guys will have a great time!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

bcbow1971 said:


> One of the best shoots you can attend!!!


You are sooooo true.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Will crossbows be allowed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

A buddy and I are coming from Ontario Canada


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

My significate other and I will be in attendance again this year along with our both our girls. (16 and 12) This will be there first R100 and they are quite excited about it too!!!!!!! Was a great shoot last year despite the the hellish rain Sat. afternoon. See you all there!!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

GILL said:


> Will crossbows be allowed?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use of crossbows at a Rinehart R-100 is at club's discretion. We will allow them. So bring your crossbow and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

can't wait to see all of you this weekend!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

ARCHERY TAG


Event Information:
Bass N Bucks R-100
Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends.

When:
August 04 - 05, 2012


Where:
4890 W Millcreek Pike 
WABASH,Indiana 46992


Website:
http://archerytag.com/events/111_Bass N Bucks R-100

An event like no other with some competition, and 100 outrageous, silly, and down right scary targets! 

At the R100 you can shoot either 100 targets over two days or 50 targets in only one day. You don't even have to score the targets and you still have a chance at winning our door prizes. This is truly an event for the whole family. Food, fun, and archery. Rain or Shine, you can enjoy this great event. 

Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends. Instinct Archery will also be at the R-100 for the traditionalists to see the new style of archery. We have something for everyone at the R-100.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

ARCHERY TAG
Better than paintball, no welts. :wink:

Event Information:
Bass N Bucks R-100
Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends.

When:
August 04 - 05, 2012


Where:
4890 W Millcreek Pike 
WABASH,Indiana 46992


Website:
http://archerytag.com/events/111_Bass N Bucks R-100

An event like no other with some competition, and 100 outrageous, silly, and down right scary targets! 

At the R100 you can shoot either 100 targets over two days or 50 targets in only one day. You don't even have to score the targets and you still have a chance at winning our door prizes. This is truly an event for the whole family. Food, fun, and archery. Rain or Shine, you can enjoy this great event. 

Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends. Instinct Archery will also be at the R-100 for the traditionalists to see the new style of archery. We have something for everyone at the R-100.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

This is a blast.....the most fun I ever had shooting a bow.... a must for everyone to try.......but you better be in good shape cause its a long 10 min. bout wore me out!:thumbs_up


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

dh1 said:


> A buddy and I are coming from Ontario Canada


Jeff, welcome to our corner of the earth.



dairyboy4 said:


> My significate other and I will be in attendance again this year along with our both our girls. (16 and 12) This will be there first R100 and they are quite excited about it too!!!!!!! Was a great shoot last year despite the the hellish rain Sat. afternoon. See you all there!!!!


Chris, hope we can make event a memorable one for your family. 



baird794 said:


> can't wait to see all of you this weekend!!


Bob, be sure to say "Hi" to the gang behind the counter.

Speaking about Archery Tag:


rascal said:


> This is a blast.....the most fun I ever had shooting a bow.... a must for everyone to try.......but you better be in good shape cause its a long 10 min. bout wore me out!:thumbs_up


Garrett, if you spent more time moving more than your "texting fingers" you would be in better condition. :laugh:



VAHUNTER01 said:


> what kind of weather are they calling for ??
> i know you guys are in desprate need of rain.
> but i hope it holds off until after the shoot.


This is Indiana. If you don't like the weather one minute...just wait. It will change. We have Rinehart trailer on site as of late afternoon yesterday. We had plans to weed-eat lanes, trim back sides and overhead growth, and set 1/2 of the course. But Mother Nature surprised us with a light cooling rain / drizzle. At least we won't sweat as much then.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Rodney, thank-you for all you do for Athens, Archery Talk, your local community, and Bass and Bucks. 
:icon_salut:




rodney482 said:


>


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Going to be a great shoot and I am sure the rain will visit, it wouldn't be Wabash without some rain but won't hamper our fun


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Grateful for the many wonderful volunteers: Steve & Garrett Carey (organized and managed set-up of our R-100 for many years) / Glenn Butcher (proprietor) / Josh & Helen Butcher / Larry (Texas award winning BBQ head cook) & Tina Zimmerman from Bar E. Ranch, TX / Dennis Valusek (TX) / Anthony & Tabitha Hadaway / Cody Beeks / Shane, Hunter, & Griffin Miller / and let's not forget our animal friends...Possum / Groundhog / and Fish. Thank-you each and everyone. :clap:

With everyone pitching in; the goal of getting North American side set-up in one day was met. They were also able to get 47 of the Exotic / African side set. Today will be finishing up with shooting stakes, and headgear. :thumbs_up


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering if you have to register for the Athens BBQ or if you can just show up


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

dh1 said:


> Hey I was just wondering if you have to register for the Athens BBQ or if you can just show up


Please contact Brian Combs from Athens for answer. His contact information is on the banner above.


----------



## bushmaster1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Headed up this weekend with some buddies to shoot this for the first time, can't wait it is going to be a blast!!!!!!! What is the farthest shots?? Do you have to reg. everyday or can you just pay the total for both days on Saturday


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

bushmaster1 said:


> Headed up this weekend with some buddies to shoot this for the first time, can't wait it is going to be a blast!!!!!!! What is the farthest shots?? Do you have to reg. everyday or can you just pay the total for both days on Saturday


When you arrive, you may sign up for either 50 targets on N. American or 50 on Exotic / African. Or you may sign up for both. Cost is now $5 more for each of costs listed on r100.com site.
Farthest shot??? All distances are "unknown". In Open class limited to 50 yards max. Remember this is also a "fun shoot".
Hope this answers your question?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

dh1 said:


> Hey I was just wondering if you have to register for the Athens BBQ or if you can just show up


The BBQ is open to all, just come on over. I will be around And at our novelty shoot.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Had a good day today and glad we made the trip from Canada.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

dh1 said:


> Had a good day today and glad we made the trip from Canada.


Yes you did......Kim and I really enjoyed your company and pleasure of shooting with you Canucks


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

We really enjoyed shooting with u and your family and we also shoot with a couple great guys the second day. Your daughter was so excited the second day when we ran into her on the course. She said she was shooting really good and it was nice to see her excitement to shoot as a family. Hope my girl feels the same as soon as she starts shooting


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey dairyboy, right back at ya. Thanks for a great round! It wasn't snowing when we got back either, lol.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

This was my first R100 and I had a blast! 

Thanks Marlin for the hat and Acu-Lok!!! You're a great guy!


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

Hoosier bowman said:


> This was my first R100 and I had a blast!
> 
> Thanks Marlin for the hat and Acu-Lok!!! You're a great guy!


Hunter, it was great to meet you in person. Thank-you for the kind words, and you are welcome; "fish"


----------

